# "On this Rock" Poll



## N. Eshelman (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus told Peter, "On this rock, I will build my church". What do you think the rock is, and why? 

(I will vote soon).


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 5, 2009)

It is the confession that Jesus is the Son of God.
And the reason ... well because I think it is pretty obvious from the text.
just my


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 5, 2009)

I just wanted to be the ONLY one to vote this way


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 5, 2009)

I didn't know which way to vote, since I find the distinction between Jesus the Son of God, and the practical confession of Jesus as the Son of God to be an unnecessary one. Surely, Jesus is the foundation, the rock upon which the church is built (1 Co. 3:11, Eph. 2:20); and yet just as surely is the foundation of the church (though considered under a different aspect) the confession that Jesus is the Christ, the Son of the Living God: for what other cause does the church exist than the proclamation and living out of this confession?

Curiously enough, I was reading the first chapter of Owen's _Christologia_ last night, and thought this was a wonderful quote regarding Peter's confession here:


> The danger of men’s souls lieth not in a disability to attain a comprehension of longer or more subtile confessions of faith, but in embracing things contrary unto, or inconsistent with, this foundation thereof.


----------



## MOSES (Jan 5, 2009)

in my opinion, it is not an either or question. It is not just the confession...it is not just the Apostle...it is not just Christ.


*The rock that the Church is built on is the Apostle(s) confessing Christ.*

So, I guess I could not really vote, there is not an option for the above.


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 5, 2009)

But you can't separate the confession from the man. Peter and the confession were one! Jesus built the church with Peter and that confession and the church grew from there.

I wish I could take back my vote. I would say "Peter" and not the confession because the church is made of up people not words. But again it's the two: people confessing Jesus - they are the church - it's words and people.

Here's a question that has me stumped. Why wasn't the church built on Nathaniel? He confessed Christ in the beginning of John!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2009)

I say Jesus as the Rock of offense and the stone of stumbling.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jan 5, 2009)

I vote on options 1, 3, and 4. But since I couldnt choose all three I voted for option #5.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 5, 2009)

Another option, not given, is that Peter is the "ideal confessor" an example of all who would so confess Christ, the chief corner stone. These confessors are founded upon the Apostles and Prophets (Ephesians 2.20) This seems to be in line with Peter's own commentary on this event, 1 Peter 2.4-10


----------



## Marno (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought this was well-settled in Reformed circles.

OK.

It's Peter's confession, but not the confession so much as it was the revelation to Peter of what he confessed. It was not a confession by flesh and blood but a confession of what the Father via the Spirit revealed to him concerning the Son.


----------

